# DC setup planning



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting the HF DC this week. I already bought a wynn filter to go on it. 

I got lucky and got 50 ft of woodworking flex hose, plus a ton of connectors, cut offs, etc for $30 on Craigslist. 

I have a radial saw, table saw, 2 band saws, a planer & joiner to use when I need them. 

I have my shop set up in 1 bay of a 2.5 car garage. Soon, everything will be on wheels. Any suggestions on hose setup for the DC?

I was thinking of having the DC along the wall in the middle of my saws. I was going to run hose in each direction with a cutoff on each side. I also thought about running a third line and hang it from the ceiling. This way I could hook stuff up in the middle of the garage. 

I have 4" or 5" hose. How to I connect the hose to the equipment? I assume some sort of reducer? Thanks!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Woodcraft or Rockler will have adapters as well as blast gates to shut off unused hoses. Flex hose slows down air flow so you want to use as short of runs as possible


----------

